# How to Clean Brushes and Combs?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So far, I have just been soaking my brushes every week in a soapy water, rinsing and then air drying. Is there some better way or "professional" way to clean our brushes and combs? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a makeup brush cleaning product from Bobbi Brown that is amazing for cleaning makeup brushes, but I also use it on my and the fluffs hair brushes and combs and it does a fabulous job.

Bobbi Brown*-*Conditioning Brush Cleaner*-*Neiman Marcus

Oops I forgot to say you just squirt a little of the cleaner in water with your brushes and it is amazing what will come off them!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use something similar to what Sher posted, but it's Trish McEvoy. it's antibacterial, or so they say..

Trish McEvoy Makeup Brush Cleaner | Nordstrom.com


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This might sound weird, but what I've always done for dog brushes and people brushes too, is to put them inside a sock, and run them through the washing machine. It will really clean them well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hummm....very interesting....I've been wondering this same question.

But I think I'll check out Sally's Beauty Supply before ordering someing.

Thanks for asking, Sophia :thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I use peace and kindness by chris christensen it is colloidal silver which kills bacteria


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I soak brushes and combs in Barbicide. Got the jar and the disinfectant from Sally's Beauty Supply.

King Research - Original Barbicide 16 oz.

King Research - Barbicide Disinfecting Jar


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooh....thank you all for your suggestions!!

I think I might get the Barbicide since it seems the most intense! Thanks, Mary.

So do you throw out the Barbicide each time you disinfect, or can you just leave that stuff lying around for the next time?

Thank you thank you!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I throw it away after each use and disinfect usually every other week. The mixing ratio is 2 oz. (1/4 cup) Barbicide to 32 oz. (1 quart) water. I mix 1/2 oz. to 8 oz., pour it into a long flat container (I think its intended purpose was to hold kitchen gadgets), put the combs in and let them soak for a while. Take out the combs and lay them on a towel to air dry, pour the same liquid into a taller container (I use a beer mug), stick the brush in to soak, then let that air dry, too. I try to disinfect every week to 10 days but would do it alot more often if I were grooming dogs not owned by me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've always used a little ammonia in water to clean my brushes and combs. My mom used to do it years ago and I guess it's one of those old fashioned things. I just wouldn't soak any high quality brush for too long. Clean off all the hairs with a comb and then more of a swishing and then lots of shaking dry before drying, bristle side down, not pad of brush so moisture goes away from it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I've always used a little ammonia in water to clean my brushes and combs. My mom used to do it years ago and I guess it's one of those old fashioned things. I just wouldn't soak any high quality brush for too long. Clean off all the hairs with a comb and then more of a swishing and then lots of shaking dry before drying, bristle side down, not pad of brush so moisture goes away from it.


Thanks, Sue! This is going to sound clueless....because I, errr, am-- about things like this...but where do you buy ammonia? Is there a brand you use?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> Thanks, Sue! This is going to sound clueless....because I, errr, am-- about things like this...but where do you buy ammonia? Is there a brand you use?


Oh Sophia - you are of a different generation. :HistericalSmiley: You can get ammonia at any food store or even pharmacy where the cleaning products are. It's very strong though so you can just use a cap of it in an entire sink bowl. No brand - plain old probably $.69 ammonia. All the oldies like vinegar, bleach (though bleach worries me because it can bleach out color - even just a splash), hydrogen peroxide are some of the best cleansers. In fact I might try peroxide on the brushes. Once had an environmental specialist come into an asthma food allergy group and people asked about cleaning mold and mildew. Best thing this very top company said was hydrogen peroxide


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Sophia - you are of a different generation. :HistericalSmiley: You can get ammonia at any food store or even pharmacy where the cleaning products are. It's very strong though so you can just use a cap of it in an entire sink bowl. No brand - plain old probably $.69 ammonia. All the oldies like vinegar, bleach (though bleach worries me because it can bleach out color - even just a splash), hydrogen peroxide are some of the best cleansers. In fact I might try peroxide on the brushes. Once had an environmental specialist come into an asthma food allergy group and people asked about cleaning mold and mildew. Best thing this very top company said was hydrogen peroxide


Oh cool, thanks so much!! I am trying to get switched over completely to vinegar on my floors....but it is hard! You don't get that "clean" smell of the lovely chemicals! I know it's important, though....with the fluffs licking the floor all the time....I'm going to pick up some ammonium when I see it next. Sounds very useful! I have hydrogen peroxide...never ever thought to clean with it. I learn something new everyday!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use the Barbicide too and got it from Petedge. I also got this

PetEdge: Glass Barbicide Soaking Jar

Which makes it easier!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I use the Barbicide too and got it from Petedge. I also got this
> 
> PetEdge: Glass Barbicide Soaking Jar
> 
> Which makes it easier!!


Stacy, do you keep a separate set of brushes and combs to use on a dog in oil? Does the Barbicide clean the oil off of the brushes and combs?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Stacy, do you keep a separate set of brushes and combs to use on a dog in oil? Does the Barbicide clean the oil off of the brushes and combs?


Actually that is a good question. I don't know if it cleans the oil off - my brushes don't even seem 'oily'. I only have seperate brushes/combs for Caira, who even though the vets tell me her skin stuff isn't contagious, I just don't feel comfortable using the same brush on her as I do my others.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

princessre said:


> Thanks, Sue! This is going to sound clueless....because I, errr, am-- about things like this...but where do you buy ammonia? Is there a brand you use?


OMG, I really am that old??? :angry:



Snowbody said:


> Oh Sophia - you are of a different generation. :HistericalSmiley: You can get ammonia at any food store or even pharmacy where the cleaning products are. It's very strong though so you can just use a cap of it in an entire sink bowl. No brand - plain old probably $.69 ammonia. All the oldies like vinegar, bleach (though bleach worries me because it can bleach out color - even just a splash), hydrogen peroxide are some of the best cleansers. In fact I might try peroxide on the brushes. Once had an environmental specialist come into an asthma food allergy group and people asked about cleaning mold and mildew. Best thing this very top company said was hydrogen peroxide


Sophia, I agree with Sue about all of the cleaning products she mentioned. I use ammonia on kitchen and bathroom floors, windows and mirrors, stove and refrigerator, grease stains on clothes, and any kind of stubborn grease and grime. I know most people who use washable pee pads use bleach in the wash whereas I use ammonia. I've never had a dog with coccidia (and hope to keep it that way) but ammonia will kill coccidia (protozoa) where bleach will not. But bleach will kill worms so I use it occasionally to spray the dog yard. My hardwood floors get washed with a vinegar/water solution and I use hydrogen peroxide on coffee, wine or blood stains. I always have a new bottle of hydrogen peroxide ready for when a litter of puppies is due and it really does the job of removing stains from the towels, pee pads, etc. When using either bleach or ammonia make sure your area is well-ventilated. When I got my first dog I started washing my floors with a bleach/water mix but not for long as the chlorine fumes were causing me to have asthma-like reactions.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I soak brushes and combs in Barbicide. Got the jar and the disinfectant from Sally's Beauty Supply.
> 
> King Research - Original Barbicide 16 oz.
> 
> King Research - Barbicide Disinfecting Jar


*wow, I didn't know all this, Ok I saw the photo of the scissors and combs in the jar. But what about brushes, do you soak them in the jar too? If I dilute and place bristle down in the sink for ten minutes, better?*


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

just a warning to those who don't know,* do not mix bleach and ammonia*, it is terrible, it can be dangerous.


----------

